# diplexer for hd antenna



## dvrhdtvuser (Jan 23, 2008)

i have a dish network 722 hd receiver. i want to diplex the hd local signal into the 
feed wire for my tv in my outbuilding. i have a better line of sight for reception and would like to hard mount the antenna on that building and not my house. the wire is buried in conduit and its impossible to run another wire. i can diplex out in my basement no problem and run the hd local signal to my 722. if i can great, if not,
please give me some other options, thanks in advance


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Should be no problem. Get yourself a pair of combiners and all should be well. You can probably get them at Lowe's or Home Depot, and maybe Radio Shack. Don't try using splitters. Combiners are made specifically for Satellite and TV antenna combinations. One goes where they would come together, the other at the 722.


----------

